# DMI2 blocks ?



## Angelo777 (Apr 28, 2016)

Is it just me or it's been very hard to get a block at 10pm sometimes they don't even show up is something going on I don't know about ? 
I use to get a block everyday now for the past 2 3 weeks I'm lucky if I got 3 4 blocks a week ? 
I work out of Miami DMI2 do they post more blocks early ? please let me know what's coming on if anyone knows thanks


----------



## Dreadth (Jul 4, 2016)

It's been like this the last 3 days. Blocks have been released the same day. You just have to refresh your app to find one. I got lucky today and was able to get one. I saw blocks open for 11,1130 and 12. I understand it's frustrating but this should be a side job,not a main job for this reason. Not everyday, there will be a block available.


----------



## Dreadth (Jul 4, 2016)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/dmi2-miami-block-releases.111119/

This is a thread that was opened hours earlier then tour thread about the same topic.


----------

